# Mathews bows good for finger shooting



## CAZ

Do you guys thinks any of these bowss are good for finger shooting?
Switchback
Drenalin 
Outback
LX
Classic


----------



## Unclegus

I don't, I wouldn't buy any of them to shoot fingers myself, but that's just me. I'm old school. I WOULD dearly love to try an APEX/CONQUEST


----------



## 3dbowhunter

CONQUEST 3 is a good finger bow.


----------



## Karoojager

Yes, the CONQUEST series is the best for finger flinger


----------



## ILMathewsPro

Apex, Conquest, or the Ovation. I would stay with a longer ATA bow for fingers.


----------



## Manhunter50

*Ditto here...*



ILMathewsPro said:


> Apex, Conquest, or the Ovation. I would stay with a longer ATA bow for fingers.


I'm with ILMathewsPro, stick with a longer ATA bow. You'll be real disappointed if you try to shoot any of the above bows consistently with fingers. I shot Mathews for 12 years and liked the Conquest 3 and Q2XL. Although only 38" ATA, I shot the Q2XL as well as any bow I've owned. I screwed up and put the Super Soft cam on my Conquest and hated it (I guess I got too used to the hard wall on the other Mathews cams). I owned an Ovation for awhile, shot it very well, but had repeated problems with the roller cable guide.

My recommendation: a Conquest 3 w/Max Cam or Mini-Max Cam, 65% letoff, replace the string and cable with something other than a Zebra (don't like their strings - gotta replace them on Hoyts too), and replace the grip with a Shrewd or Hicks low-profile grip (I always had to fight to keep from torqueing the grip on my Conquest, 'til I put a Shrewd on it).


----------



## Bowfishen Sully

I shoot a Ovation and am very happy with it ( except for the fact I can't get it in 80 lbs )


----------



## ibowhuntaz

I shot a Rival Pro for a few years fingers, it worked pretty well.


----------



## tothepoint

Caz

None of the bows you identified would make a good finger bow. Mathews makes excellent equipment the Conquest Apex mentioned is the top choice of most finger shooters (who shoot Mathews). I have to ask why your interested in the bows you listed. Are they bows you currently own? or are they on the wall at the local archery shop? A buddy wants to sell you one. Why those??


----------



## indy

*nothing wrong with the matthews lx for finger shooting,use it myself with a pin sight, and instinctivily in the bowhunter class, the trykon is smooth also for fingers, get the right arrows. tried the switchback with fingers,not as good as the mentioned two, but still shootable,*


----------



## tothepoint

Indy

Are you recommending CAZ buy a short A2A bow? Or are you just saying they can be finger shot? 

If I may add some perspective here, I shot a 33" A2A APA Suphan last week for about an hour (with fingers) just to see how it felt. The Suphan is incredibly fast and is the 5th short (< 35" A2A) bow that I've shot in the last month. It confirmed what I learned back in the late 1980s, short bows don't finger shoot as well as longer equipment. IMO it's not a question of if you can shoot really short bows with fingers, it's more a question of why would you want to if you don't have to.

If I remember correctly the switchback and trykon (highly respected bows) are both around 33" A2A, and while they both may be "finger shootable", they traditionally have not been as stable a finger shooting platform as a longer A2A bow which is what I think CAZ is looking for. Of course I could be wrong..... It's happened before.


----------



## BOHO

I purchased a Classic for fingers shooting. Didn't pan out. Love the bow so I put a loop and sights on it. And it's 76# so it has some power to boot. :teeth:


----------



## TexasGuy

Anyone who likes shooting either the Ovation or Conquest with fingers OWES IT TO THEMSELF to at least give the Apex a try!

It is quite possibly the ultimate bow for fingers (if you prefer to shoot off a hard-wall with little valley.....) :darkbeer: 

My Barnsdale or my Apex? Which do I prefer?

For the last 15 months, I have beaten myself up with these questions and still do not have a definitive answer! :embara:  

Both are awesome bows.......


----------



## Bowfishen Sully

TexasGuy Do you think that the Apex 7 is worth the extra 4 or 500 bucks ? 


Last I looked Apex 7 was going for $1200.00 + at least that was the prices quoted around here !


----------



## TexasGuy

Bowfishen Sully said:


> TexasGuy Do you think that the Apex 7 is worth the extra 4 or 500 bucks ?
> 
> 
> Last I looked Apex 7 was going for $1200.00 + at least that was the prices quoted around here !



Hi Sully,

Both the "standard" Apex and the Apex 7 have a MSRP of about $1,250....however, I bought my orignal Apex (42 1/4" ata) for $950.....most pro-shops (at least in Texas) sell them for less than $1,000.....

You mention the Apex 7.....strictly for shooting with fingers, I would suggest staying away from the Apex 7 (only 38" and 7" brace-height, reflex-riser) and going with the standard Apex (42 1/4" and 8" brace, deflex-riser)......

Many release-aid shooters opt for the "Apex 7" due to the 320 IBO-rating.....but nearly every finger-shooter I'm aware of prefers the longer, original Apex for fingers....

To answer your question....yes, for me it was worth it.....no other single-cam or hard two-cam bow shoots as well (in my hands, at least) for FINGERS....

Only bow I can shoot just as accurately is my Barnsdale......and maybe a 44"-46", round-wheel Hoyt.....


----------



## tothepoint

I've found 2 shops in the local area that have 06 conquest apex for sale for <$850 last week. So there are deals to be had right now.....


----------



## ptechwv

I shoot with several guys that like the Apex. Just put one in the classifieds under target bows.


----------



## CAZ

*onieda*

anybody shooting an onieda. They sound like a great finger bow. Id like to shoot.

Here is the line up of the bows im interested in:
Mathews Apex Conquest
Bowtech Constitution 
An onieda but undecided on which one (need help)


----------



## TexasGuy

CAZ said:


> anybody shooting an onieda. They sound like a great finger bow. Id like to shoot.
> 
> Here is the line up of the bows im interested in:
> Mathews Apex Conquest
> Bowtech Constitution
> An onieda but undecided on which one (need help)



CAZ,

I believe "jerrytee" is the finger-shooting Oneida expert on AT......if you start a new thread on this finger-fourm with the title "Oneida for fingers?", I can almost guarantee that jerrytee will come to your aid with plenty of info!  :darkbeer:

(Personally, if I were interested in an Oneida for fingers, I'd go with the Pro Eagle model......that's what jerrytee shoots, also.)


----------



## Bowfishen Sully

Caz

I shot ( and still bowfish with ) Oneidas for many years ! They are great bows however many people are afraid of them as you here all kinds of crazy stories about them from VERU UNINFORMED people. 


They IMHO are great bows !


----------



## white tail 10*

i shoot an 46" aspen , but looking for some speed and quietness , is the 36" tryakon XL out of the question ?what do you think of the new vectrix 36"


----------

